# 05 Sportsman 500 H.O. tire???



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey guys, new here so sorry if this is a dumb question. I have a 05 Sportsman 500 and I'm wanting to lift it and run a 29.5-30" tire. Is this a bad idea for a 500, will it be strong enough to turn tires? Would I need to stick to skinnies? Any problems i will have or any mods i shoud do? Thanks alot for any help guys


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

You are definatly going to need to reclutch...


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

yea, i figured i would have to upgrade clutch, but will i have the power to turn the tires? Any chance my axles will hold up if I'm not too rough on them


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

it wouldn't hurt to stick to skinnies but if you like the s/w set up, go for it. Also it wouldn't hurt, since you're going to most likely do clutch work, to upgrade to an over-stock axle such as rhino or gorrila axle (rhino would be the cheaper route). Just my .02


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks, dont think i'm going to go with any super agressive tire because I really dont want to buy axles right now. thinking about zillas or silverback x lite tires


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Zillas are Very light & you should handle them fine w/ a little clutch work. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

Should I run wides or skinnies?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Zillas are already kinda skinny so I'd do a S/W combo. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

Do you think the wides would be too much all around, they are only 11"?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nope. ur bike will pull them zillas, will be just a lil harder to turn since they are wides will use a lil more strength then skinnys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah should be fine. I ran the wides on my brute and loved them.


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks alot guys, one more question though. If I do decide to go with wide zillas all around, what wheel width should I go with? Does offset matter? I already have spacers


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you already have spacers then just get regular IRS offset for your machine, unless you want to drop the spacers then you could get a wider offset. 

But just normal offset wheels (whatever normal is for it) should be fine w/ the spacers. The fronts would be what need it to keep them from rubbing.


----------

